# BIG ALs BIG WINTER COMPETITION



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Section entered: Biggest fish length
Name of Angler: Rhett Gill/ samboman
Date Caught:3/6/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: S.A. West Lakes, Adelaide
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway/ 100cm / 18/20lbs
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2 to 4kg Daiwa Advantage, Daiwa Sol 2000 4lb braid/ 10lb leader on a Samaki blade
Conditions (optional):Overcast/showers 
Other Comments (optional): Oh Yeah


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Section entered: BIG Teeth
Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 3/2/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Hawkesbury river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Hairtail 90cm long - Teeth = 8mm long
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb braid with steel trace


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Section entered: biggest length
Name of Angler:carnster
Date Caught:20/06/12
State and Location Fish Caught In:goldie qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:cobia 165cm 30kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:live yakka 80lb braid 100lb mono leader 2x 5/0 hoodlums
Conditions (optional): night time glass out new moon
Other Comments (optional): fantastic battle


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Section entered: biggest mouth
Name of Angler:carnster
Date Caught:20/06/12
State and Location Fish Caught In:goldie qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:165cm 30kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:80lb braid....
Conditions (optional): awesome
Other Comments (optional): cavernous mouth


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok well that's that comp sorted.........

I think we should ban all fish taken by teachers who work on the gold coast with a penchant for posing for pictures in inappropriate pants.

Seriously well done on another stonker Carnster


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

T.O.W Entry

So I went out at palmy with the drop in swell. Start setting up my Kayak and hang my PFD on the fence( misstake no.1). Paddle out to the reef on first light and once I'm out there and the sun starts to rise I look down and see no PFD, :? I think do I go back in and get it or just keep fishing. I decide that with me being the only kayaker out there and only one boat on the reef I should go back and get it (should have just kept fishing). So I paddel back in and with the change of tide the wave now are standing up an extra foot on where they had been before. Get back in grab my PFD put it on and get ready to try again. I make an atempt to get out get hit by a big wave and my rudder jams and hat comes off and drags me back to the beach. So I sort my rudder and think I will try further up the beach. Draging my Ski in the shallows(second misstake) and my ski gets hit by a wave side on and flicks my paddle into the water with the blade sticking in the sand. :shock: Before I an do any thing another wave comes along a my ski snaps my paddel.  So I now have a three piece carbon paddel instead of a two piece and a third dount in a row. Now to fix the bloody thing. I feel a DIY thread coming on ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

tough break mate next time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeh it sucks chris but thems the brakes


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Carnster - what a superb fish from the cold months of winter. Your cobia takes out the longest fish category as well as the biggest mouth category. Top effort. Some goodies are on their way to you in the post.

Nad97 - we've all had them. TOW's aren't things you want to rack up huge numbers of but every one is a learning experience. Thanks for sharing yours. It's earned you some goodies as well. They're on their way.

Thanks for participating and getting out amongst the fish in the cold months of winter folks.

Regards
Al


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Al, and congrats Nick, i am excited about my goodies.


----------

